# 6 more strains!



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

hay guys 
so i guess your wondering whats going on,
i just started a g.j called 6 strains, now im starting another,
6 more strains!
today i got a package with 6 new strains from a friend,


any way so i got six new strains

Blue Budda
Ambrosia x BB/WW F1s
Ambrosia x K2/WW F1s
Maui x BB/WW F1's
BB x WW F2s
K2 x WW F2s

from what i hear there all from top quality sources,
and the blue budda is very special!

so i have started 3 seeds of each strain and i will be growing them untill sex where i will be looking for top notch mothers to keep!
and after that ill be starting a breeding project,
so its go go go over here!
ill get some pics up very soon,


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

so i have put a seed in each rockwool cube and placed them into my heated
propagator, and soaked them in ph'd water,
not the most intresting pics but what do you expect!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 8, 2009)

Lookin good. All the best swift!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

dang swift your gonna be a busy man.  I'll pull up a chair and :watchplant:


----------



## cannabis037 (May 9, 2009)

so much variety.. haha. i'll be watching this lovely grow.


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

ha 
yea i like my variety!
so far i have 15 strains going at the one time!
ill grow them out and see which strains i like and will keep as mothers!
thanks for dropping by c037!


----------



## 420benny (May 9, 2009)

I will be watching this one too! As if I wasn't confused enough before about abbreviations, esp. BB. It could mean Big Bud, Big Bang, Blueberry, now Blue Buddha. It sounds delicious. I hope it lives up to it's name. GREEN MOJO for another BB grow!


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

oh yea, lots of confusion alright!
ill try to make sure i dont just write bb from now on!
yea blue budda heres a link to the strain,
http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2017&category=Indoor/Outdoor
but these seeds are the mother of the seeds you would have got
if you ordered those seeds!
thanks for the mojo man!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 10, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> oh yea, lots of confusion alright!
> ill try to make sure i dont just write bb from now on!
> yea blue budda heres a link to the strain,
> http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2017&category=Indoor/Outdoor
> ...


looking like a great start:hubba: yeah those Blue Buddha from B.C.B.D are night and day compared to these ones. there way better than B.C.B.D hacks  they bought 200 beens and started the pollen chucking    these were the real deal handed down from the breeder Direwulfe with his favorite Buddha mother plant to a grower i no just before Dire passed R.I.P Dire. but his 2 favorite plants were the Blue Buddha and the Sour-Dv3 so my buddy made that mix in his honor. a clone from the original Buddha was pollied by a nice SDV3 male and named it Direwulfe so the dire is BB x SDV3 i grew some Dire x BB last grow 
(BB x SDV3 x BB) some dank bud very good mix.
Direwulfe's last wishes was that he wanted everyone in the world to have some Blue Buddha going in there garden. and my buddy is making it happen. there is also lots of great mixes made with a great males stud he uses in all his BB crosses its an incredible plant to breed with stretchy or longer flowering sats its almost a full Indica big dank buds and it seems to help shorten the stretch and flower time your gonna love that strain you should find a few keepers i found a few main pheno's on is a bit leafy the other has high calyx to bud ratio with great yield thats a keeper then there's a high calyx to leaf ratio pheno with lower yields but it has the most potent buds its also a keeper. :hubba:  





			
				420benny said:
			
		

> I will be watching this one too! As if I wasn't confused enough before about abbreviations, esp. BB. It could mean Big Bud, Big Bang, Blueberry, now Blue Buddha.


the B/B in those mixes are Dj Shorts Blueberry x Bubblicious


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

what up pot head,
nice of you to pop in,
well i was out in my grow room there,
so far about 95% germ rate so far, im just waiting for one seed to make a move now! ive got 17 with nice tap root on them!
better germ rate then i have had with nirvana and kc seeds!
not a whole lot to look at, at the moment though!
ill get more pics when they start to come up!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 10, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> what up pot head,
> nice of you to pop in,
> well i was out in my grow room there,
> so far about 95% germ rate so far, im just waiting for one seed to make a move now! ive got 17 with nice tap root on them!
> ...


thats cool i make sure when i breed i let all the seeds mature fully this helps greatly in the seeds viability. also most people dont know how to store fresh seeds most take them from the plant and put it directly into bags. i leave them out for about a month before i store them. i use rice in my smaller packs. and silica packs when i got hundreds of seeds to store. all those seeds have been stored about a year. but you should find some killer keepers. here is what they have the potential to do. and the F2s should have more variation better to find a sweet keeper:hubba:

a pic of the B/B x WW cut i used in my crosses. smells and taste like berry,pink gum,with dank skunky undertones. very high calyx to leaf ratio and loaded with trichs probably from the White Willow its 
Widow x Afghan/Hawaiian 




a pic of the K2 x WW cut i used in some of my crosses its a frosty ladie very potent huge yields i would suggest topping it. it would yield killer if it was bushed out. but the potency is great there both white strains the K2 is the sister of WW its a smaller bushier version. and the white willow is another white strain so you can find some frosty pheno's in there.




and the Ambrosia cut i used in some mixes. very dank high yielding very resiliant plant. that has good yield's and super dank buds i stopped growing it cause it was to dank to even smell in the morning without getting nautious.




and the Maui cut i used at 3-4 weeks of flower. it has a very sweet menthol type of scent it has a very nice taste very smooth very potent. i think its Maui Skunk it was brought here from a friend who lives and grows this in maui


----------



## Pothead420 (May 10, 2009)

double post


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the info on those strains man,
yea these seeds are top, 
no messing about just germing straght away!
so Ambrosia, so dank it could make you nautious, sounds fun!
cant wait till these strains get nice and big!
its also going to be intresting finding space for these guys! ive got nearly 60 plants/clones/seedlings at the moment, some are going outside as soon as there big enough, but if i find a good mother its staying in my veg shelf!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a great strain. Very potent it seems. Haha swift, I've got like 60 clones at the moment as well, aren't we busy growers!


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

ha i didnt know you had that any clones mental!
yea busy growers alright!
yea im hopeing one of these new strains will be the most potent ive tryed!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 10, 2009)

Do you know the THC percentages of each strain?


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

sorry mental, i have no thc  percentages of these strains,
i have a friend that has access to a gas chromatograph,
might try and get em to seek in a few small samples to be tested.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2009)

Man Swift.. between you and Mental you guys hve gone from growers to farmers.... those new strains look sweet my friend.. good luck with them...


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

ha yea i guess we have ! just dont tell the cops!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 10, 2009)

Yeah shhhh!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

you guys can count on us we wont rat you out,, just send us a few cuttings.


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

thanks  ill be sure to do that


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

waooo these little fellas are on fire!
there shooting up,
way stronger growth then the nirvana seeds!
here is some pics!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

not sure if its just the pics but your rockwool cubes look soaking wet. if they are let them dry a little. it can cause problems if there always that wet.
just a heads up


----------



## Rockster (May 12, 2009)

All the best with this new lot swiftgt mate.

Variety is the spice of life!:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

thanks pot head,
i just flushed the rockwool cubes through with ph water because they where reading 25 on my ec!
the seeds dont look affected, 
but thats why they look soaking wet!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 13, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks pot head,
> i just flushed the rockwool cubes through with ph water because they where reading 25 on my ec!
> the seeds dont look affected,
> but thats why they look soaking wet!


cool just wanted to let you no just in case 
but you got it down. i have probs with rock wool i even P.H. it and i still have bad luck its the only medium i ever had problems with. but you seem to be having good luck with it great job :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

ahh no
disaster struck today when i was away!
i went to check my grow today
and my fan fell over and knocked over a plant pot which knocked over my propagator!
all the rock wool cubes ended up in a pile on the floor,
i saved what i could but i lost 8 and 2 didn't get past germ,
and the ones that i saved where getting little or no light and stretched!
oh well, at least i saved some,
but not what you want to come home too!
i re poted the survivers and there on my veg shelf now,
safe....for now!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

oh crap man that sucks.  Last grow I had my metal ducting come off of my inline fan and take out a few limbs but loosing your babies like that has got to hurt.


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

thanks for your concern lama,
yea it really hits where it hurts!
dam you faaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!
not too worry i guess i still have seeds left and not all died.
i havent really had any other trouble with any thing else falling.


----------



## Rockster (May 13, 2009)

Can't call yourself a seasoned grower unless you've sent at least one tray of plants flying!

It's a rite of passage thing!

Kidding aside,sorry to hear of your mishap swiftgt but it sounds like you've already dusted yourself off and are in 'up and at em' mode.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks for your concern lama,
> yea it really hits where it hurts!
> dam you faaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!
> not too worry i guess i still have seeds left and not all died.
> i havent really had any other trouble with any thing else falling.


 
Only thing I've had fall on my girls was a 6" aluminum flex duct.  The hose clamp somehow loosened on me and the whole tube fell on a girl of mine.  Didn't catch it until the next day. :hitchair:


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

hay lama and rockster,
ah well sh*t happens,
yea i got over it after a few hours!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 14, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Can't call yourself a seasoned grower unless you've sent at least one tray of plants flying!
> 
> It's a rite of passage thing!
> 
> Kidding aside,sorry to hear of your mishap swiftgt but it sounds like you've already dusted yourself off and are in 'up and at em' mode.


thats a bummer to come home to 

and Rockster Can't call yourself a seasoned grower unless you've sent at least one tray of plants flying! thats for sure LOL  next you'll turn around and sit on a plant and breaking it in half.


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

oh ive broke my share of branchs, and allways fixed them,
but this is the first mass seedaside ive been involved in!
and ive never sat on a plant!but thats prop because ive no space to sit down!
heres a pic of the surviving seedlings!
there on the top!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

seedaside   :rofl:   :headbang2:


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

so i went to the hydro shop today to have a look around, 
i bought some avanced nutes sensi two part grow, 
looks nice and handy to use i got 4L of part a and 4L of part b,
at $62us each bottle its not cheap! 
i also got 1L of acid and some calibration fluid for my tester,
and some supertrive, i though id give it a shot!
so i gave my clones a fresh res of water,new nutes,ph'd,and 1ml of supertrive,
so ill be keeping an eye on them and see how they get on!
so far all my clones are rooting except the nl x bigbud by nirvana,
it just wont root! dam you clone!:rant: 
and if i cant get any clones off it, i will just be flowering them straght away, 
as i need mothers that put out solid clones that im after!
all are comming on well except the nl x bigbud and some of the ak48's are real slow growing! the other plants are starting to gang up an them!


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2009)

Some nice pkups at the hydro shop swift... nice lookin seed list too...


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hey guys
just a quick update,
the new seeds i germed are starting to come up now
all looking well,
ill be getting some new buys soon,
i ordered a new extractor fan and carbon filter
some new 400w hps lamps
some new reflectors
2 200w 6400k cfls
some mylar,
i need the new lights for the autos im going to start to grow!
so watch out for my new auto g.j comming soon!


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

hey guys 
today all of my seeds have germed and are up out of the soil,
all looking good so far,there gona have to
live on that shelf untill all of the new lights come! 
so maybe a week?
ill be growing the first few to breed them, and later ill be 
doing a bio inriched soil grow, with the autos,
my la c seed has come up, looking happy!
i cant wait to see that baby go!
ok here are som pics!
the first 3 pics are of my auto strains and my u.s strains,:hubba: 
the 4th pic is of my la c 
and the last pic is of my blue buddha,


----------



## Pothead420 (May 21, 2009)

sweet you got the Buddhas popping 
your gonna love that strain especially if you like indicas :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 21, 2009)

yea man i took that pic of the blue buddha just for you man!
ok so i was in today,
they looked all good, two where a little streched, so i moved them closer to the light, ill be giving them a pinch when they pop there true leaves,
i should be getting my new lights by next wed or so,
but these babys dont like to hang around!


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2009)

Looking sweet Swift...can't wait to see that LA C grow out... 
Can't wait for the Bio enriched autos as well... hopefully you will grow some monster autos...


----------



## swiftgt (May 24, 2009)

hey man,
yea im looking forward to seeing it in action!
the seedlings are doing well,
one, my bb x ww is doing very well, so i repotted it,
the rest seem to be growing fast enough,


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

hey guys
just a quick update,
didnt do a whole lot today, just checked in with them, 
looking goodtoday, ill take some pics in a few hours,
im looking forward to all my new equipment which should be here today/tomoro, then things will really get intresting!
im going to go out and start setting up a few grow spots, there is no full moon so im gona go when it gets bright, about 4.30am or so,
nice and early!


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

hey guys

so i had a lot of rh and temp trouble in the last few days,
i needed to get my warm air exhaust out of the room,
untill today i have been blowing my exhaust into the room nest to my grow room butit also gets its air intake from this room so the air would heat up in that room in a hot day and i could not get rid of enough heat!
i have block walls on 3 sides a stone on the other side,
so i had to smash through the wall with a hammer into the cavity and outside,
the extractor sucks through a carbon filter so im not worryed about the smell, 
i also have a de-humidfiyer which cools and lowers the rh to about 45% ish 
ok here is some pics of the wall mod,the filter, mylar,extractor and my 6 other strains and a nug of big bud!
what do you guys think?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 27, 2009)

looks like it should get the job done.  
Seeing your scrubber though is making me feel guilty for not having one.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (May 28, 2009)

Loved those big bud shots, mowi looked very nice


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

hey guys,
yea i think thats the rh sorted now,
but my temps are still quite high,
it was 22c here today and it went to 31c in my grow room!
so i opened the door and alowed it to vent faster, although the smell escapes too, so i have to do it later in the evening,
i have desided to looks for a co2 reg as i found myself a big bottle of it!
it also help the plants deal with the higher temps,
hey lama,
i think everyone who grows and isnt supposed to, should have one,
just in case some one unwanted comes snooping around when your not home.

thanks darth,
nice to see you here again, yea the big bud is some fruty and tasty stuff,
nice smoke,


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys,
so i cleared out my veg shelf and moved the pota i had on top,
to right under the lights,
i also repotted them fed and watered them,
i bought some epson salts as well!
here is some pics of my newly poted plants ,
some cuttings, the co2 bottle, and the last pic is of one of my males!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

man you got some awesome strains- can't wait to see them grow. do you have a favorite in particular?


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking good... Are you keeping the male? Or is he going to be executed?


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys,

i have about 20 strains going at the moment
and about halfof them i have finished or ae in flower now, the rest are too small to tell jusr yet,
but some of my faves so far would be the bubblish the blue buddha and the bb x ww,
hey ham,
ill be holding onto the tops of that male as soon as it starts to drop ppllen,
then ill get rid of it!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 9, 2009)

comeing along very nice  lots of strains going there you should end up with alot less true keepers to concentrate on once you run them once or twice and pic out your favs but you have some sweet strains. 
and that Blue Buddha is gonna be sweet. the only place to purchase beens are at B.C.B.D but a side by side showed how crappy BCs BB was they ruined it by pollen chucking. its a totally different plant than the Buddhas you got only a few people are lucky enough to have these genetics. they were breed by a good friend of *Direwulfe* *R.I.P* one of the breeders of it him and moonshineman breed the Oregon Blueberry Clone only x Buddhas Sister and made this mostly indica beauty a Blueberry lovers dream. it has very little stretch in flower witch requires a longer veg it grows in a very bushy structure but the plant seems to yield best when its topped to 6-10 tops. and its pretty potent a very nice narcotic couchlock high.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 18, 2009)

was just out in the grow room there,
there looking good,
it wont be long before i can take cuts from these strains,
here is some pics:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 24, 2009)

whats up guys,
right so my other stains are getting big now,
some the bb x ww , amb x ww x k2 are over a foot high,
ive started to take some cuts off the bigger plants, this time i have used rockwool cubes, for soom reason im haveing great luck with them lately,
and im am seeing root growth sticking out of the cube in 3 days...wow!
im loveing the blue buddha its one of my faves so far,
it has great side growth and  super close internodes, very nice indeed!
i have nearly 80 plants going at the moment and i might have  some more special strains commig soon! ill have to give away, or flower more clones to make space!
you can see in the first two pics that there getting quite big, and those are pics of the small ones!

you can see in the third pic the new cuts i took, hopefully the will root soon,

in the 4th,5th,6th pics you can see my nutes organic and chemical,acid worm castings and batcrap ec,ph pens,calibration fluids epson salts etc i use,
its some good stuff!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 26, 2009)

you got a jungle there bro!!  the plants look good the Buddha is looking very nice how many do you have going. hope you get a sweet fem. all Buddha fems ive seen grown are keepers i see 3-4 phenos in these seeds. all indica dominant phenos they all stay short and bushy with little stretch in flower. 1 pheno is very leafy, 1 has crazy side growth that keeps up with the top of the plant, then there are 2 more phenos both simalar to each other. good calyx to leaf ratio's very good trich production the only variation is the smell. but there all great smoke :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

hey pothead,
yea its a real jungle in there man,
i have about 80 plants going, not inclueding the clones i gave away,
yea its a few in a small enough space,
going quite well really, im going to run outa space if these cuttings dont root and sex fast enough!,


----------



## kalikisu (Jun 27, 2009)

nice chicks dude


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks kalikisu,
well i was talking to a friend about keeping both sativas and ive been concinced its time to chop at least 1, make room from more better more compact and denser plants,works very well for him,
time for a change so!
i chopped the bigger sativa(pics of it on my other g.j)
to make room for some more serious strains,
bb x ww ,k2 x ww, maui x bb/ww, ambroiesa x k2/ww,
and soon to follow,3 blue buddhas which im gona leave veg for alittle longer,
i also have some other strains in my flower room, (check out 6strains g.j to see pics)
so here is the pics
here you can see some of these top strains,
and in the last pic you can see i have cut down the sativa and made a platform to raise the new plants up towards the lights and lowered the lights!
hope you like them!


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good....


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks ham man!
yea there quite nice if i do say so myself!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 29, 2009)

Cant wait to watch Swift...


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 2, 2009)

looking good way better use of your space! the plants are looking great. cant wait to see all those ladies in flower. especially the Blue Buddha and the Ambrosia x BB/WW  keep up the good work :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Jul 3, 2009)

hey guys,

so its nearly a week into flowering these strains,
one flashed its wang, and its now being confined, to collect pollen.
the others have been pulled down to make the canopy even,
so first week in and looking good,:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Sep 9, 2009)

right time for a much needed update!
im about to harvest about 20 plants in the next two weeks or so,
they turned out real nice,
i was growing some new strains i got from pothead a while back,
i got a high fem ratio of about 85% which was great! 
most phenos where deffently keepers,
and the blue buddha, which is most likely my best strain at the moment.
its seriously dank!
any way here is some pics!
1 snow ryder
2 bb x ww
3blue himalaya
4blue buddha
5blue buddha
6blue buddha
7bb x ww
8skunk x haze
9 maui
10 k2 x ww
11white rhino


----------



## swiftgt (Sep 9, 2009)

here are some more pics of my white rhino, 
its been hanging to dry for about 6 days now, and nearly ready to be cured, the white background is an a4 sheet of paper for scale


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty frosty lookin nugs....how does it smoke?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 4, 2009)

Dope pics


----------



## 420benny (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice swift!


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 8, 2009)

haven't been around in quite some time, but I'm glad to see that your grows are doing so well swift.  Keep up the great work buddy!


----------

